# Info on toto CT708E(G)



## TNC PLUMBING (Apr 8, 2013)

Wall hung toto toilet. anybody ever installed one. any helpful tips, info or any other input. thanks


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TNC PLUMBING said:


> Wall hung toto toilet. anybody ever installed one. any helpful tips, info or any other input. thanks


Ya getting get hung up by not posting a full proper intro..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------

